# Decent English Language School In Wellington, NZ?



## Pochi (Mar 11, 2011)

Greetings!

I am from Saudi Arabia and plan on studying in NZ, I have sent my documents minus the TOEFL iBTgrades to Victoria University of Wellington because I didn't receive the scores until less than hour from writing this thread, and scored 72, where the university requires me to have at least to score 80.

Should I continue studying in an English Language School in NZ, if so then what's a decent, cheap school to study at?

Or I should retake the test?

Your thoughts?


----------

